# WMATA Silver Line Phase I to open 26 July (was: Delayed Indefinitely)



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2014)

If you'll pardon the pun, this sounds like a first rate train wreck.

http://www.wusa9.com/story/news/local/reston/2014/03/19/metro-silver-line-suspended-indefinitely/6615713/



> RESTON, Va. (WUSA9) -- The opening of the new Silver Line has been indefinitely delayed because of serious problems with the train communication system and other issues.
> 
> "This has turned into a soap opera," said Former Congressman Tom Davis who chairs MWAA's Dulles Corridor Committee. He says the fault belongs with the contractor, Dulles Transit Partners.
> 
> Pat Nowakawski, the Silver Line Project Director is dealing with a major set back on the phase one of the rail line. The communications system that allows trains on the new line to communicate with the Metro Control Center does not work correctly and will have to be replaced.


Edit 6/9/14: Title edited, it looks like we may actually see this in action sometime this summer. Maybe? Hopefully?

Edit: 6/23/14: Opening date announced!


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 19, 2014)

All the options of the poll are farfetched right??


----------



## afigg (Mar 20, 2014)

Washington Post article with more details on the problems but not quite as pessimistic as the WUSA story: Problems with speakers, cable add to Silver Line delays. Phase 1 has turned into a serious series of screw-ups. The signal interface issue between the IP based Silver Line extension circuitry and the older rest of the system hardware is the most serious from what I can tell and could be the most expensive to fix. Lot of finger pointing at the other guy between MWAA and the contractor Dulles Transit Partners.

But the speaker system in the stations? Not compliant with the fire codes? How the heck did that happen?

Excerpts from the Post article:



> Among the problems that must be fixed before the first phase of Metro’s new $5.6 billion Silver Line is completed: Hundreds of speakers at the five stations will have to be torn out and replaced because they don’t meet fire code. And cable that allows radio communication inside a tunnel in Tysons Corner will have to be replaced because it also does not meet code requirements.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


They started running test trains on the tracks around a year ago as I recall. I thought it would open for revenue service by early this year. Oops. A July or August start of revenue service timeframe is now looking optimistic. <sigh>


----------



## MattW (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't see the option for Desert Wind, Pioneer, and Sunset East being restored!


----------



## jis (Mar 20, 2014)

MattW said:


> I don't see the option for Desert Wind, Pioneer, and Sunset East being restored!


And the Tunnel. What about the Tunnel? Just throwing it in before Andrew pipes up  :giggle: :hi:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 20, 2014)

jis said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the option for Desert Wind, Pioneer, and Sunset East being restored!
> ...


 :giggle:


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Mar 20, 2014)

When will the Silver Line (Phase I) open?

In the year 2525,

if man is still alive;

If woman can survive;

They may find...

In the year 3535, still gonna need to take the bus to Tysons.

Everywhere you live, work, and play, is on the bus you took today.

In year 5555, your arms are hanging limp at your side;

Your legs got nothin' to do; Silver Line ain't coming too soon.

In the year 7510, if trains are comin', they oughta make it by then.

Maybe we'll look around Fairfax and say, 'guess it's time for the WMATA day.'

In the year 8510, Sarles is gonna shake his mighty hand;

He'll either say 'I'm pleased where Metro's been',

Or tear it down and start again. whoa-oh-oah.

In the year 9595, I'm kinda wondering if Silver's gonna have arrived.

It's taken everything this old Earth can give, and it ain't even open.

Now it's been 10,000 years;

Riders cried a billion tears;

For what, we never knew.

Metro's reign is through...

But through eternal hell,

The dawdling of Bechtel,

So very far away,

Maybe it's on its way.

In the year 2525, if man is still alive;

If woman can survive; they may find...

The Silver Line will arrive.

(Apologies to Zager and Evans).


----------



## afigg (Mar 21, 2014)

Tracktwentynine said:


> When will the Silver Line (Phase I) open?
> 
> In the year 2525,
> 
> ...


I don't think SL Phase 1 will be delayed quite that long.  It may still beat the No. 7 line extension in NYC to start of revenue service since the No. 7 extension slipped to a November 2014 projected start from June. Those are both heavy rail rapid transit expansion projects and since there are so few of those in the US these days, might as well compete them against each other (in a way).


----------



## afigg (Mar 21, 2014)

More details on the problems with the station speakers, signal boxes, and legal finger pointing that is sure to follow for Phase 1 from Transportation Nation site: What's Delaying the Silver Line? Pull Up a Chair. I expect that the managers and lawyers for MWAA and Dulles Transport Partners are at work preparing for the legal disputes on who pays for the delay and problems.

Excerpts:



> One problem cited by Nowakowski illustrates how a multi-billion dollar project of heavy infrastructure can get snagged on a small ticket, but nonetheless important, item.
> 
> Every speaker installed in each of the five stations in Tysons Corner and Reston have to be ripped out, replaced, and tested again. The problem is not that the speakers fail to work; they are in use in the current Metro system. But the speakers are not up to the current code, an oversight by the contractors that was recently caught by state inspectors.
> 
> ...





> After months of fruitless repairs, wayside computer units will be replaced entirely. The remote terminal units (RTUs) installed by subcontractor Alstom Signaling have failed too often under testing, although Nowakowski had believed the issue could be resolved. But on Wednesday he announced MWAA would issue a new contract for the system’s replacement.
> 
> The RTUs communicate between the Automated Train Control system that keeps trains properly spaced and Metro’s headquarters. When the safety system hits a fail-safe and stops trains in their tracks the RTUs are supposed to automatically reboot, but the RTUs have had to be manually rebooted, a glitch that disrupts the smooth operation of trains.


At least, there is some good news for transit in the DC region in that the Maryland Purple Line LRT project has received a positive Record of Decision from the FTA and the state will start buying up the property required soon.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like things are pretty well Sarled up.


----------



## jis (Mar 24, 2014)

It is more of superb project management provided by PB, than anything that Sarles controlled.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 24, 2014)

Naturally, but like any good Rocky & Bullwinkle fan, I can't pass up an awful pun.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm all ready for that February opening.

Will it be 2015, 2016, or... ????

My money is that SPUD will happen first. 

I'd of voted for the streetcars in DC... *EXCEPT* this is DC that we are talking about - with its matter with its Gray matter - as in Vincent.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 25, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> I'd of voted for the streetcars in DC... *EXCEPT* this is DC that we are talking about - with its matter with its Gray matter - as in Vincent.


With Marionberry Pie for dessert


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 27, 2014)

From TransportationNation's website:​​ How Did Silver Line Problems Slip By?​


> With Phase I of the Silver Line Metrorail project through Tysons Corner running six months (and counting) behind schedule, Northern Virginia commuters and Tysons real estate developers are wondering how the delays came about — especially when considering that the lead contractor is one of the giants in the field of construction and engineering, and several layers of oversight were put in place to prevent the very problems holding up completion.
> 
> *Lots of oversight, no assignment of blame*
> 
> ...


----------



## afigg (Mar 27, 2014)

Another article on the problems with Phase 1 of the Silver Line, this one from WAMU: How Did Silver Line Problems Evade Layers Of Oversight? Phase 1 will open, but perhaps the problem was too many cooks between MWAA, WMATA, FTA, all the state & local agencies, and the contractors. Excerpt:



> Phase I of the Silver Line Metrorail project through Tysons Corner is running six months (and counting) behind schedule. Northern Virginia commuters and Tysons real estate developers have reason to ask how these delays came about, especially when considering the following: the lead contractor is one of the giants in the field of construction and engineering, and several layers of oversight were put in place to prevent the very problems holding up completion.
> 
> *Lots of oversight, no assignment of blame*
> The public agency overseeing the Silver Line’s construction, the Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority (MWAA), has a team of at least a dozen staff assigned at the project office in Herndon. MWAA hired a construction and maintenance management firm, Washington-based Jacobs Engineering, to lead its oversight efforts. Jacobs has approximately 100 employees working on all aspects of the project. Additionally, officials from VDOT and the Virginia Department of Rail and Public Transportation are assigned to the Silver Line’s Herndon headquarters, and the Federal Transit Administration also has an oversight role.


More follows about the April 9 deadline when the contractor DTP could be accessed a penalty fine of $25K a day. Good news for the lawyers.


----------



## afigg (Apr 4, 2014)

Update on Phase 1 of the Silver Line. In classic DC fashion, it is unnamed sources, but according to WTOP, Phase 1 may indeed start service by the 4th of July. WTOP exclusive: Silver Line on track to open by July 4.



> WASHINGTON -- The Silver Line could be up and running by July 4 after significant progress throughout the last few weeks, sources familiar with the project tell WTOP.
> 
> The Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority continues to run tests on the tracks and the contractor building the Silver Line could get approval to turn the project over to Metro within the next two weeks.
> 
> Multiple sources tell WTOP that it's more likely that the Silver Line will be completed and certified before the end of the month than it being delayed into May. Once MWAA certifies the project as complete, it would turn over the project to Metro. Project Director Pat Nowakowski has told WTOP the time between certification and turnover to Metro would be quick.


So, did the prospect of $25K a day in penalties starting on April 9 get the attention of the contractor and focus their efforts?


----------



## afigg (Apr 9, 2014)

More news on the saga of Phase 1 of the Silver Line. The contractor, DTP, is going to submit the project again to MWAA for review: Third Time's The Charm? Contractor To Submit Silver Line For Approval. 



> Bechtel announced today that Dulles Transit Partners, the Bechtel-led team building Phase 1 of the Dulles Corridor Metrorail Project for the Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority, has made significant progress on all major work and plans to submit the project to MWAA for substantial completion designation soon,” the contractor said in a statement released late Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Earlier Tuesday, MWAA board member Tom Davis, who was appointed to the board by former Virginia Gov. Bob McDonnell to see the Silver Line to completion, says that he expected a submission of “substantial completion” in the next few days prior to MWAA's next scheduled board of directors meeting on April 16.


If soon means this week, then the MWAA Board meeting on April 16 is likely where there would be an official announcement of whether MWAA will accept Phase 1 or tell DTP they have more work to do. Then it will be up to WMATA to check the system over and start on their operational testing. Hopefully MWAA and WMATA will learn from the Phase 1 problems and have a smoother process for Phase 2.

Still a race between the H St streetcar project and Silver Line Phase 1 to see which one will be delayed the least and start service first.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 16, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> My money is that SPUD will happen first.


Hmmm... It looks like SPUD _*is*_ ahead in the home stretch! Good luck must have just stung me when I made that bet at the track. I wonder what "little Bessie" will do with her half of the winnings?

Now... moving away from Up On Cripple Creek...

From RestonNow:



> *Metro’s Silver Line has not yet opened, but the Washington Metropolitan Airports Authority (MWAA) is already seeking a $1.8 million technology upgrade of the Automatic Train Control system.* [emphasis added]
> 
> MWAA is building the Silver Line rail extension. The 11-mile, $2.8 billion Phase 1 of the Silver Line will run from East Falls Church to Reston’s Wiehle Avenue. When it is satisfactorily completed — a decision that could come in the next two weeks — the project will be turned over to Metro, which will then conduct its own testing before setting an opening date.
> 
> ...


And while we are on the topic of Phase 1...

Also From RestonNow:



> *Pat Nowakowski, executive director of the Dulles Corridor Rail Project, will step down to take a position with another transit agency, the Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority announced on Wednesday. *[emphasis added]
> 
> Nowakowski has been the face of the Silver Line project as it proceeded from idea to the brink of opening.
> 
> Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority CEO Jack Potter says MWAA will conduct a nationwide search for Nowakowski’s replacement.


*HMMMM... *Could there be a connection between the Silver Line Phase 1's problems and delays and this last news item? :huh: 

Or am I just jumping on *The Band*wagon? :blink: :blink:


----------



## afigg (Apr 16, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> *HMMMM... *Could there be a connection between the Silver Line Phase 1's problems and delays and this last news item? :huh:
> 
> Or am I just jumping on *The Band*wagon? :blink: :blink:


I think he got pushed...

It is not entirely his fault as the lead contractor clearly messed up on some items. But Phase 1 is going to be at least 6 months late and has burned through almost all of the Phase 1 contingency funds. Mr. Nowakowski is the executive director, so he is ultimately responsible for managing the project.

The MWAA board meeting was today, but I don't see any news reports on whether DTP's submission last week is going to be accepted or not. There is a 15 day review period that started when DTP submitted the Phase 1 project as complete on April 9, so MWAA has until next week to say yes or no. Have to wait to find out if Mr. Nowakowski was asked to leave because Phase 1 is going to encounter another delay & that was the last straw or if the board thinks it will be accepted next week, so Mr. Nowakowski can save face by officially completing Phase 1 and then leave.


----------



## afigg (Apr 24, 2014)

DC Metro Silver Line Phase 1 is now no longer delayed indefinitely, but the start of service date is still vague, maybe July or August (or September or Oct...). MWAA and WMATA reached an agreement to turn the Phase 1 segment over to MWAA soon while MWAA and the contractor still have a punch list of items to complete before operational service can begin.

Washington Post: Metro, MWAA agreement puts Silver Line on course to open in summer. First several paragraphs:



> After seven months of delays and tens of millions of dollars in cost overruns, there is finally some good news: Passengers could be boarding Metro Silver Line trains this summer.
> 
> The Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority and Metro announced Thursday that they have reached an agreement that will allow MWAA additional time to complete its work on the $5.6 billion rail line even after the project is turned over to the transit authority.
> 
> The agreement means there won’t be the speedy turnover many had hoped for, but it provides a clear outline for what needs to be done to get the new rail line running.


For those interested in the details, a copy of the 11 page agreement is available here. There is a rather long list of items to be fixed or corrected. Not a list that lends confidence to opening Phase 1 before July or August.


----------



## afigg (May 14, 2014)

More news on the status of the testing and fixes for Phase 1: Metro: Silver Line On Track For Service Sometime This Summer. (Putting this into the Phase 1 here rather than Phase 2 thread). If it not one thing, then its another. <sigh>

Excerpt



> Troup said there are 13 pre-operation readiness (ORD) categories, and those categories have 33 subsets of fixes. Among those deemed fixed are station leaks (including some at Wiehle-Reston East) and a loss of speed readout issue. Faulty wiring in the station speakers is on its way to being fixed, as is an issue with the Horton Remote Terminal Units (RTUs), which help run the crucial Automatic Train Control software, said Troup.
> 
> The RTU issueis not a vital safety issue, said Troup. It is a reliability issue.
> 
> ...


 The good news is at least it is not the East Side Access project. Now that has delays...


----------



## afigg (May 20, 2014)

Another news update on the saga of Phase 1 of the DC Metro Silver Line. Good news for once with WMATA aiming to take control of Phase 1 by May 27. Once WMATA takes official control, they are to start revenue service within 90 days. So service could start on a Saturday sometime in late July to late August. Sarles, the head of WMATA, may announce the actual start date sometime in June.

Washington Post: Metro plans to take control of Silver Line next week. Excerpts:



> The start of testing May 27 would raise hopes that trains carrying commuters could begin running in late July or early August. Although Metro has 90 days to complete its testing, Sarles has hinted that the transit authority might not need the full three months.
> 
> ...
> 
> Speculation on when the rail line will begin carrying passengers has become a parlor game for those who have monitored the Silver Lines progress. With the stations mostly complete and some test trains being run, passersby have been fooled into thinking that the Silver Line is open for business.


Hey, don't look at us when mentioning parlor games. We are running a serious poll guessing game here!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 25, 2014)

This quote from this item at washingtoncitypaper.com is appropriate for this thread:



> Perhaps chastened by the backlash against earlier missed deadlines, Metro stopped short of announcing an opening date any more specific than the summer season.
> 
> Still, the Silver Line has thrown down the gauntlet with a forecast opening time, however vague. Will the streetcar, already more than two months behind Mayor *Vince Gray*'s pledge, pick it up and aim for an earlier date in the increasingly ridiculous race between the two?


----------



## afigg (May 27, 2014)

At last, actual progress towards starting service on Phase 1 of the Silver Line. WMATA officially took control of the Phase 1 tracks and station today on May 27 which starts the clock on starting revenue service in 90 days.

Washington Post: Silver Line now in hand, Metro begins testing, training with eyes on a summer opening.



> Metro officials took control of the Silver Line on Tuesday, saying they have “a high level of confidence” they’ll be able to complete the necessary testing and training in time for a summer opening.
> 
> “Obviously, we’re very pleased,” said Metro Deputy General Manger Rob Troup. “We would not have reached this [point] if we were not confident of being able to do the testing within the time frame.’’
> 
> Troup said officials have set an aggressive schedule for ensuring Metro personnel and others are familiar with the ins and outs of the first phase of the $5.6 billion rail line before it begins carrying passengers. Under the transit agency’s agreement with the Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority (MWAA), which is overseeing construction of the line, Metro has 90 days to complete all its work. But because some testing and training has already occurred, some officials believe Metro will not need the full three months.


However, there are caveats expressed later in the article on start of service in that the contractor still has some items to complete and the FTA has to approve the line for operation. So it looks as if it will be a while before WMATA is prepared to announce an official start of service date.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 8, 2014)

This is Berlin Brandenburg Airport fiasco all over again.


----------



## jis (Jun 9, 2014)

Shawn Ryu said:


> This is Berlin Brandenburg Airport fiasco all over again.


Service start will need to be delayed by another few years on the Silver Line for it to catch up with Berlin Brandenburg


----------



## Ryan (Jun 10, 2014)

Let the date rumors commence!!!

http://greatergreaterwashington.org/post/23173/if-stars-align-the-silver-line-might-open-as-soon-as-july-28-but-everythings-not-perfect-yet/



> According to WMATA's union president Jackie Jeter, Metro has instructed train operators to begin scheduling Silver Line shifts for "simulated service" starting on July 20.
> 
> Simulated service is the last step before opening for passengers. It's a training and testing phase, during which Metro will operate the Silver Line as though it were open, but without carrying passengers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 10, 2014)

Plan on being able to ride in October,it's WMATA!!!(but don't be shocked if its later!)


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 11, 2014)

At this point any time before June 2015 will be acceptable


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 12, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Let the date rumors commence!!!


Okay... :lol:

How about this? :unsure:

On Monday. June 9, according to this article at WTOP:



> *Metro worried about more delays for silver line*
> 
> Metro officials say contractors building the new silver line are behind on some key items, which could lead to further delays for the project.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 12, 2014)

Didn't rule out or in it running by the end of the summer but Which Summer??? LOL


----------



## Ryan (Jun 23, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Let the date rumors commence!!!
> 
> http://greatergreaterwashington.org/post/23173/if-stars-align-the-silver-line-might-open-as-soon-as-july-28-but-everythings-not-perfect-yet/
> 
> ...


Close!

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2014/06/metro-could-announce-silver-line-opening-date-this-week-104384.html



> On a conference call with reporters Monday, Metro General Manager Richard Sarles said enough progress has been made to safely project July 26 as the date the five new stations will open.


----------



## afigg (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes, at long last. there is an announced start of service date for Phase 1 of the Silver Line! It has only taken 46 years from the original 1968 proposed DC Metro map which had the line out to Dulles Airport as a proposed future line to built the line half way to Dulles from East Falls Church. Phase 2 is scheduled to open in mid to late 2018 so it will be 42 years after the first Metro stations opened in 1976 for Dulles service. America, where we take our time with mass transit projects! Decades of plans and studies before we actually do anything. 

Service won't actually start until 12 Noon on July 26. WMATA press release: Metro announces Silver Line opening date. I expect there will be a big media event with a large gathering of political types at the Weihle - Reston East station late that morning prior to the Noon departure of the first train inbound. Or maybe they will have the dog and pony show at the Tysons Corner stop.

So SL Phase 1 will beat the DC H St streetcar to service, the Viewliner II to revenue service (by a lot), and the No. 7 extension in NYC (which is apparently slipping to early 2015). But Amtrak service to SPUD got there first!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 23, 2014)

So the delay news have been greatly exaggerated?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 23, 2014)

No.


----------



## afigg (Jun 23, 2014)

Shawn Ryu said:


> So the delay news have been greatly exaggerated?


The construction of the Phase 1 was originally scheduled to be completed by end of September, 2013 and start of revenue service by the end of 2013. So July 26, 2014 is about 7 months late. What made the delay more frustrating to the public was that the main contractor claimed they were more or less close to on schedule until mid-2013 and then started making noises about they might not make the schedule. The MWAA and the contractor were very opaque about how long the delay might be and what the problems were for months. Lot of CYA and finger pointing going on behind the scenes. So the project kept slipping with neither MWAA or WMATA stepping up and saying when they really expected it to be completed.

So it is opening 7 months late. For a large multi-billion dollar project, as these go, that is not that bad. Doing a lot better than the East Side Access (the Big Dig for our time), No. 7 extension, and the DC Streetcar.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 23, 2014)

7 month is nothing, the usual. There are always delays for massive infrastructure projects.

They are lucky its not a year plus.


----------



## jis (Jun 23, 2014)

This will present an opportunity to me to exercise my two free Acela trips


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 23, 2014)

They need to extend it to Dulles soon though.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 23, 2014)

Construction has already started.


----------



## afigg (Jun 23, 2014)

Shawn Ryu said:


> They need to extend it to Dulles soon though.


The primary final design & construction contract for Phase 2 was awarded last year with a scheduled completion date of July, 2018. The contractor has been doing the design and has started preliminary construction tests and work on the route through Dulles airport. This is a different contractor team than the Phase 1 Dulles Transit Partners so perhaps they will complete Phase 2 on or close to the schedule.

Getting to Dulles and for that matter the Smithsonian Air & Space Udvar-Hazy Annex at Dulles will be simpler with the Phase 1 end station at Weihle - Reston East. The Dulles Washington Flyer bus will become the Silver Line Express ($5 fee) and will run between Dulles and the Weihle Reston East stop.

For those visiting DC without a car, for example those arriving on Amtrak, getting to the Udvar-Hazy annex will be easier. it was announced last week that the Fairfax Connector 983 bus will run from the Weihle Reston East station to Dulles to the Udvar-Hazy center during the day. Washington Post article: New bus to the air and space museum in Virginia. it won't be that fast a way to get to Udvar-Hazy from downtown, but then again Dulles is pretty far from downtown. ~44 minutes on the Metro from the Smithsonian stop to Weihle Reston East on the Silver Line. Then another 40+ minutes on the bus from the Metro station through Reston, the airport and then to the annex. But the bus will cost only $1.25 if you have a SmarTrip card and are transferring from Metro. The Washington Post article has a link to the 983/981 bus schedule. I thought I should mention it here as the Udvar-Hazy annex is one impressive air and space craft museum annex and those visiting DC might be interested in seeing it.

Of course, when Silver Line Phase 2 opens, the Fairfax Connector 983/981 bus either goes away or gets revamped.


----------



## afigg (Jul 15, 2014)

As opening day approaches for Silver Line Phase 1, WMATA will be running simulated service starting on Sunday, July 20. Trains with an Orange line label will be running the SL schedule from Wiehle Reston East to Largo. But people will only be able to take the trains as far west as East Falls Church where the public will have to get off before the train continues to the Tysons Corner stops. Details on the WMATA website: Silver Line simulated service begins Sunday, July 20.

The simulated service will be running Saturday morning on July 26 with the Silver Line officially opening at 12 Noon. Interesting way to roll-out the new line service.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 15, 2014)

OT but how big is Washington DC? Is the length if average WMATA line similar to NYC?


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 16, 2014)

It's my understanding (and please correct me if I'm wrong) that the 5A express MetroBus will remain as-is, without stopping at Reston East. There had been talk of discontinuing the 5A entirely or terminating it at Reston East. However, the decision was to do nothing.

Silver Line Express f/k/a Washington Flyer will indeed run between Dulles and Reston East, as will Fairfax Connector 981/983. If you are connecting to MetroRail at Reston East, 981/983 will save you money compared to the Silver Line Express, but the downside is that 981/983 will take longer.

The 5A will still be the least expensive way to get between the District and Dulles, although it will be slower than the Silver Line during rush hours.


----------



## afigg (Jul 16, 2014)

Shawn Ryu said:


> OT but how big is Washington DC? Is the length if average WMATA line similar to NYC?


Well, Washington DC itself is much smaller than the area of NYC. While the NYC subway system is within the city limits of NYC, the DC Metro system is a commuter/metro hybrid system that goes well out into the surrounding counties. The Silver Line, when completed, is a 23 mile extension off the Orange Line that will go well outside the city to beyond Dulles Airport to Ashburn in Loudoun County. The Greater Greater Washington blog posted a scale map last year of the DC Metro when the Silver Line is completed that shows just how far west the line will extend.

Checking this website which has neat same scale maps of metro systems around the world (as of 2004?), the NYC subway and DC Metro system pre-Silver Line are not different in total extent on a broad scale, but the NYC subway system is, of course, far more dense with many more lines.


----------



## afigg (Jul 24, 2014)

WMATA has posted a 1:18 long time lapse video on Youtube of the Silver Line ride from west of Ballston to the Wiehle - Reston East station. The first stop is East Falls Church before the Silver Line tracks split off.

There are other Silver Line videos posted by WMATA on Youtube under the MetroForward tag.


----------



## afigg (Jul 25, 2014)

Several more links of possible interest related to the opening of Phase 1 of the Silver Line:

The Greater Greater Washington has updated its animated slideshow of Metro's evolution from the opening of the first Red Line stations in 1976 with some history on the assignment of the colors to the lines: Watch Metro grow from one short line in 1976 to the Silver Line today.

The GGW blog also has a post on a 1968 map of the proposed system compared to today with a zoomable street map: The Metro plan has changed a lot since 1968. I don't fully agree with the GGW title because I think that other than changes to the Green Line route, other small route changes, and several stations getting dropped or moved, I find it remarkable how close to the 1968 plan/vision the current system is. Especially when compared to the late 1960s/early 1970s era plans for heavy rail rapid transit Metro systems for Baltimore, Atlanta, Miami and what those cities have.

WMATA has created a series of TV ads publicizing the Silver Line including an actual song and dance ad in their press release: New Silver Line TV ads begin this weekend. Somehow I doubt there will be any commuters breaking into dance when the Monday AM rush hour starts to Tysons for the first time.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jul 25, 2014)

By coincidence I should be in DC tomorrow. I'm totally riding the Silver Line, if I've got the time...


----------



## sechs (Jul 27, 2014)

So, wha' happen'?


----------



## jis (Jul 27, 2014)

This is what happened:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/60729-hi-yo-silver/


----------



## afigg (Jul 28, 2014)

For those interested in photos and local comments. the Greater Greater Washington blog posted a report on the Saturday debut: The Silver Line's opening day, in 41 photos.

@WMATA tweeted earlier today for the first round of weekday traffic on Monday morning that "Wiehle-Reston East is the 12th busiest station in the Metrorail system (based on entries) as of 10am today, out of 91 stations." So the Silver Line is off to a busy start.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jul 28, 2014)

afigg said:


> Checking this website which has neat same scale maps of metro systems around the world (as of 2004?), the NYC subway and DC Metro system pre-Silver Line are not different in total extent on a broad scale, but the NYC subway system is, of course, far more dense with many more lines.


If I were a psychiatrist I'd totally use those as my version of the Rorschach test.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 4, 2014)

Now that folks are riding 'out west' they are having problems when they hit the ground...

From this article at Greater, Greater Washington:



> Tysons now has four Metro stations, but workers trying to get from those stations to nearby offices often have no choice but to cross wide, high-speed roads without any crosswalks.
> 
> I saw several Tysons Corner workers walking across streets with up to 9 lanes of traffic in order to take the Silver Line this morning, due to the continued lack of crosswalks in Tysons. It's a matter of time before a Silver Line rider is struck by a car in Tysons Corner.


Way to go Fairfax County! :angry2:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 4, 2014)

That newfangled "train" thing surprised them, they didn't realize that actual people would need to get to and from the stations.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 4, 2014)

RyanS said:


> That newfangled "train" thing surprised them, they didn't realize that actual people would need to get to and from the stations.


The planners who were around for the opening of the Blue, Yellow and Orange Lines must have all retired... :mellow:

...Or been promoted and it is no longer is their department to worry about such things. 

:lol:


----------



## afigg (Aug 5, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Now that folks are riding 'out west' they are having problems when they hit the ground...
> 
> From this article at Greater, Greater Washington:
> 
> ...


To be fair, the county or road department added wide sidewalks and timed pedestrian crossings along Rt. 7 and some of the access roads off of Rt. 7 last year. New sidewalks and some crossings were added around the Tysons Corner and McLean stations. But the county planners and road department are starting from a deep hole with so much of Tysons Corner built around the car with no thought given to pedestrians or people riding bikes on the roads or between the isolated office building complexes.

What we see in Tysons is a very much a work in progress with big plans to rebuild it into a walkable, ok mostly walkable small city, over the next several decades. It will be years before some of the projects that will improve access from the Metro stations get built. Tysons is a grand experiment and we will see whether Fairfax County can achieve the goal of a walkable edge city or will the goals get eroded over time as politicians and county planning staffers come and go with developers and VDOT opting for lower cost "pretend" pedestrian access or plazas and walkways that few will use. Link to the Fairfax County website on the plans for Tysons with many document and maps for those interested.


----------



## afigg (Sep 25, 2014)

WMATA issued a news release with ridership stats for the first 2 months of Silver Line Phase 1 operation: Metro: Silver Line ridership remains strong. Silver Line is off to a good start. Extended excerpt:



> Metro today provided updated Silver Line ridership information showing that, less than two months after opening, the new line is already performing at 60 percent of its projected ridership for the end of the first full year of service. As of last week, an average of 15,000 riders are entering the system at the five new Silver Line stations on weekdays for a combined 30,000 trips to or from the new stations.
> 
> In the planning process, Silver Line ridership was projected to reach 25,000 boardings at the five new stations after one full year of service.
> 
> ...


Boldface is mine on the Saturday ridership being higher at the Tysons Corner station. That is from people going to the Tysons Corner Center megamall and a few to the upscale (but not as close) Tysons Galleria mall. The elevated walkway from the Metro station to the new plaza and the Center mall upper level opened a week or two ago, so it is now a level walk from the mezzanine into the mall. The mall, already busy, could be a busy Metro destination on weekends and evenings during the Christmas shopping season.


----------

